# Need Help Identifying a Trail....



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.topo.com/explore?lat=40.5730 ... &type=topo
South Slope of the Uintas Western to moon lake.
It's the trail that goes along on the westside of Upper Stillwater Reservoir and goes all the way up to Highland Trail. Considering Jack and Jill Lakes for backpacking.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It sounds like the "Rock Creek Trail" to me. It is a "fer piece" all the way up rock creek to "The Head of Rock Creek" but popular with horsemen. I think the Highline Trail over Rocky Sea Pass from the Hayden Pass Trail Head near Mirror Lake is a shorter though somewhat more intense ( over Rocky Sea Pass) and more popular rout for back packers to the head of Rock Creek (Jack and Gill Lakes, Etc.). You might also consider the West Fork of Blacks Fork over Dead Horse Pass from the North Slope.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> It sounds like the "Rock Creek Trail" to me. It is a "fer piece" all the way up rock creek to "The Head of Rock Creek" but popular with horsemen. I think the Highline Trail over Rocky Sea Pass from the Hayden Pass Trail Head near Mirror Lake is a shorter though somewhat more intense ( over Rocky Sea Pass) and more popular rout for back packers to the head of Rock Creek (Jack and Gill Lakes, Etc.). You might also consider the West Fork of Blacks Fork over Dead Horse Pass from the North Slope.


Yes, Highline Trail is shortest to Jack & Jill. Rock Creek Trail is quicker than West Fork of Blacks Fork.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't took any mountain passes yet in my backpacking career which makes it more intense, but nonetheless it would be an adventure!! It's so hard trying to find the best spot to backpack, everyday i just keep researching places in the uintas, only to find out its very popular with hikers or horseman. I don't want to be camping in s**t, or be camping by a lot of people were you cant even here the crickets at night. I just want a place were its peace and quiet were i can enjoy a true wilderness experience and elevate my spiritualism. I mean i don't care if people are there, but a lot of people is another story. This will be my first backpacking trip and i know its gonna be amazing, i just want it to be even more perfect, it's why i'm researching all different kinds of places there. 

Almost forgot, thanks campfire and goob for your responses on helping me out.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

SpiritualLiftence,
I really don't want to discourage you, and I am speaking as an older man but I have spent a lot of time in the Uintas as a younger man,too. And the Head of Rock Creek is a pretty ambitious undertaking for a first time backpacking adventure. Realistically it is a two day hike one way even by way of the Highline Trail which is the shortest and quickest way. There will be more solitude there than just about anywhere but there is a reason. (Most people are not wiling to pay the price to get there.) You might consider a little easier trip for your first one. There are plenty of options and "crowded" in the back country is not like "crowded" in other places. You can still find some soilitude and plenty of beautiful places to camp.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> SpiritualLiftence,
> I really don't want to discourage you, and I am speaking as an older man but I have spent a lot of time in the Uintas as a younger man,too. And the Head of Rock Creek is a pretty ambitious undertaking for a first time backpacking adventure. Realistically it is a two day hike one way even by way of the Highline Trail which is the shortest and quickest way. There will be more solitude there than just about anywhere but there is a reason. (Most people are not wiling to pay the price to get there.) You might consider a little easier trip for your first one. There are plenty of options and "crowded" in the back country is not like "crowded" in other places. You can still find some soilitude and plenty of beautiful places to camp.


+1, I concur.

Rocky Sea Pass is no too bad. Dead Horse Pass can be tough, the trail on the north slope sloughs off the mountainside every snow melt and doesn't always get repaired.


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's another trail i need help with http://www.topo.com/explore?lat=40.6393 ... &type=topo i think it trail #495 but im not 100% sure. We changed plans yet again and were gonna do a week excursion. So that means more miles to cover, so ive considered Kidney Lakes or Bowden lake and the area surrounding them which is 30 miles rt.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

SpiritualLiftence said:


> Here's another trail i need help with http://www.topo.com/explore?lat=40.6393 ... &type=topo i think it trail #495 but im not 100% sure. We changed plans yet again and were gonna do a week excursion. So that means more miles to cover, so ive considered Kidney Lakes or Bowden lake and the area surrounding them which is 30 miles rt.


You might consider buying this book. This 'link' can provide some information but not all the info you're looking for. This link shows only a few area's and gives you a taste for what will be in the book....it may be worth it !!

http://books.google.com/books?id=To3Acv ... t&resnum=2


----------



## SpiritualLiftence (Jul 20, 2009)

.45 said:


> SpiritualLiftence said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another trail i need help with http://www.topo.com/explore?lat=40.6393 ... &type=topo i think it trail #495 but im not 100% sure. We changed plans yet again and were gonna do a week excursion. So that means more miles to cover, so ive considered Kidney Lakes or Bowden lake and the area surrounding them which is 30 miles rt.
> ...


Lol it is worth it, cause i have it already. It's a good book for hiking all over utah, doesnt focus mainly on high uintas wilderness just a couple popular trails. This book goes into detail about the high uintas wilderness http://books.google.com/books?id=9VziGM ... igh+uintas it's what i have been using as my backbone in research and google earth.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

So you make fun of me ???? :wink: 

Ha ha....I really don't know where that trail on the Uinta River goes, but I do know, if you head north a little, west a little and down stream you will be on Tribal Lands. 

Be careful up there !!! Last year we saw two young women playing in the river without anything on the top side, I would guess they were 16 or 17 years old....

I didn't look though, I guessed they were underage....


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

If you will be spending time in the Uintas, the best book by far is the one written by the Probst brothers. I saw it at REI the other day. It has been invaluable and provides the most accurate information on the Uintas in my opinion.

If you hike on weekdays, not weekends, there is plenty of solitude in the Uintas. A few years ago when I hiked the Highline Trail we encountered 1 guy and his dog in the five days spent hiking the trail.


----------

